# Those who keep hundreds of books on their Kindle...



## beckysma (Mar 9, 2010)

Am I missing something?

I have two books I'm currently reading, one of my daughters, the dictionary, The Bible, and the Kindle User's Guide on my home page.

All of my other books (31) are archived.

Why should I keep them on my Kindle, and have to page through to find them, when I can just re-load them from Archived Items when I want them?  And my home screen is clean and easy.

Just wondering if I'm missing something...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Different folks- different strokes?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The short answer is: I do it because I want to.  The end.

The only slightly longer answer is: I do it because I want to and because I only read one book at a time, so there's no flipping back and forth looking for the book I'm currently reading.  The end.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For the same reason I have too many books (and other things) in the first place:  I like having lots at my disposal.

I do go back through some of them periodically, not just doing full rereads.  For example, someone here will say something about a given book, and I'll take a quick look at it for a quote that I remember reading.  Or I just feel like browsing through them.  Or I'm about to show the Kindle to someone new and I don't want them looking at the cheesy romance I'm reading.  LOL

I also HATE the concept of cloud computing, which is what the archive system on the Kindle falls under (as do things like Google docs).  I prefer to have everything on my device where I can reach it without being dependent on a connection.  Granted, I live in an area with one of the best 3G networks, but even so, I like to have my items at hand.

And I'm also of the opinion that I've been provided with enough memory for 1500 books.  Why not use it?

But those who hate clutter are probably cringing at every one of these reasons.  If you're happier archiving, then do so!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

beckysma said:


> Why... keep them on my Kindle?


Because I can.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For the same reason I owned hundreds of paperbacks and have 15000 songs on my iPod.  Because I'm not always going to be somewhere that I can quickly download a new book (or an old one) when I want to.  Because having all my books on my kindle reminds me that I have stuff to read and should read my old purchases before buying new.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep books that I haven't read on my Kindle and archive books I've already read. I've tried keeping all of them and I've tried keeping only the ones I was currently reading and neither worked for me. This does. (even though I still have about 8 pages worth of books to read)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I kept them on my kindle because my whispernet reception sucks for some reason and it's just easier to have them on there than to deal with trying to sync them. Plus I have the space, so why not.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll 'second' what most everyone else here has said (except I get fine whispersync, so that's not an issue)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

beckysma said:


> Why should I keep them on my Kindle, and have to page through to find them, when I can just re-load them from Archived Items when I want them? And my home screen is clean and easy.


You shouldn't. What you are doing works for you.

I prefer to have a library with me at all times. I never know when I might be transported to another dimension where Whispernet won't work....but that's what works for me. 

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> But those who hate clutter are probably cringing at every one of these reasons.


I'm not cringing, but you made a good point (and one that is applicable to me)--I can't stand clutter. So that is probably a really good explanation as to why I delete books off of my Kindle when I'm done reading them. If there were some way to keep all of my books organized nice and neat on my Kindle, I'd likely leave them on my Kindle when I was done reading them. Because yeah, it does seem like a shame not to utilize all of that available space for book storage!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I have two pages of books on my kindle 2, those that I haven't read yet and plan to read. I don't know if that's a lot, but I like having more than one books with me (that's why I bought my kindle) so that when I'm done with one book, I can read another one or if the book I'm reading is boring me, I can switch to another book.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Great answers! I accidentally archived the book I was in the middle of reading, and to get it back I had to turn the wireless on. I live out in the boonies and almost never have a 3G connection, so it isn't instant, and it sometimes won't connect.  And a slow connection uses up the battery much faster, as I've discovered when using the web browser on trips. 

Plus I'm often reading more than one book at the same time. Right now I have 5 pages of books, but I don't have any trouble finding the one I want. Sometimes I switch between Most Recent and Alphabetical by Title.  

And I agree with the person who mentioned being more aware of just how many unread books I have - which deters me (a little) from buying new books so impulsively.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Another reason is that not all my books are from amazon, so I can't just archive 'em, I'd have to pay a download fee again.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep them all, unless I dislike it. No whispernet here and no trust in computer. and because i can. I can wish for a way of organizing. rumor has it something is coming
Sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> I'm not cringing, but you made a good point (and one that is applicable to me)--I can't stand clutter. So that is probably a really good explanation as to why I delete books off of my Kindle when I'm done reading them. If there were some way to keep all of my books organized nice and neat on my Kindle, I'd likely leave them on my Kindle when I was done reading them. Because yeah, it does seem like a shame not to utilize all of that available space for book storage!


I do wish there was a better way to organize them. About all I've done is tag those that I haven't yet read so I can find them on a simple sort. I'm at almost 250 books at this point, well over 20 pages of books listed. Often I'll just sort by author to go find a specific book that I know I have, but certainly it's not ideal. I'd like to be able to sort by genre and by series, and heck, I'd like to be able to just pull up all the books by one author by clicking on a name or some such. But, oh well. It works well enough for now and hopefully Amazon comes through with their promised sorting method soon!


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Another reason is that not all my books are from amazon, so I can't just archive 'em, I'd have to pay a download fee again.


You could save em on your computer or in your email and just transfer them. It's free 

I keep 30 pages of read and unread books because I want to and I heard a rumor somewhere there's a limit on how many times you can download books, it's probably a high number but why chance it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd rather they take up space on my kindle then on my computer hard drive.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kamuu said:


> You could save em on your computer or in your email and just transfer them. It's free


Yes, but isn't part of the point of a Kindle that you can be out anywhere and read what you want right then _without_ going home and attaching it to your computer?

And if you don't have a good connection all the time, that makes you want to be prepared and just keep everything on there.

Besides, one of the selling points is its capacity (from Amazon, "Carry Your Library: Holds up to 1,500 books").


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have many, many books on my kindle that I haven't read yet.  Why archive those?  I have no trouble finding the book(s) I'm reading, because they are at the top of page 1.  I also like to hang on to my history books for reference.  Never know when I want to look up something for a discussion or when I'm reading another book on the same topic.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I have 100's of books, most free that I've aquired on my Kindle. When I end a book and am ready for a new adventure, it is so much easier to have them unarchived than to transfer from archived to kindle then read the description, decide, then put it back, then start all over again and repeat until I find one. If they're unarchived then I can easily read the description and move to the next.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

My situation is a bit different - No WhisperNet for starters, plus a large collection of AudioBooks and Music.  I'm finding that I need to be fairly structured when it comes to file naming so that the sequence numbers become the key in the sorting of the titles when I organize the list by Titles.  I'm also thinking that I should merge the 20 chapters into one chapter so that I don't have to keep going back to the title page to get the next chapter -- I just need to do some testing to make sure the K2 will remember the last spot where I left off. 

              - Tbb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to archive books when I was done with them, but now I am in Japan and I have no wireless, so I downloaded all the books I wanted to bring with me and I keep them on my Kindle...all 40 pages or so...it can be a pain, but I always have soemthing to read!


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone mentioned that there is a limit to the number of times you can transfer a book from the Amazon Archives to your Kindle.  Is this true or just a rumor?  If tru, what is the "magic number" of times you can download?  Yikes!  I am a big rereader and this would be VERY bad news for me.  Currently I archive books that I have read, but maybe need to change my tune.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I have five pages of unread books on my K1.  Two reasons:

1.  I like to have lots of stuff with me at all times, in case I start reading something, don't like it, and decide to read something else.

and

2.  I tend to see a movie, read an article, listen to somebody on the radio, and when they mention a book or topic I'm interested in, I rush out and purchase a book or two about the subject.  I may be reading something else at the time, but I want to have the new stuff at hand for when I get to it.

I never want to be without lots of book choices.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I admit to 14 pages of titles on my kindle... but they are only books I have not read yet.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

This was exactly the reason I decided to get an eReader. I was getting ready to go somewhere but could not figure out what I wanted to have with me to read and didn't want to lug a bunch of books around. I wanted to have many option to choose from and that is when I decided to start researching eReaders.



tinabelle said:


> Someone mentioned that there is a limit to the number of times you can transfer a book from the Amazon Archives to your Kindle. Is this true or just a rumor? If tru, what is the "magic number" of times you can download? Yikes! I am a big rereader and this would be VERY bad news for me. Currently I archive books that I have read, but maybe need to change my tune.


I read the exact same thing. I don't think it is true, but I too would be interested in hearing from someone who knows about this.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my understanding

you can download to same device as many times as you want but you can only go to "6" different devices on your account

kindles, iphone, kindle app on computer, and so forth
sylvia


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have  currently 100 pages of unread books on my Kindle. I have a K1, don't think I have an archive and not all of my books are from Amazon. All of my books, read and unread are on my computer and on backup. When a book is done it gets put in my spreadsheets of read books and deleted of my Kindle. 

Its my instant catalog. 

Only one downside of this many books on my K is that search takes to long. I timed it at 6 minutes minimum to search  
As expected I don't do it often. I have a system where I pick a bunch of books I want to read in near future and I click on each and that puts them in the beginning when sorted by recent. 

In short I do because I can and I want to. Why not. Isn't that what the kindle is for?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

tinabelle said:


> Someone mentioned that there is a limit to the number of times you can transfer a book from the Amazon Archives to your Kindle. Is this true or just a rumor? If tru, what is the "magic number" of times you can download? Yikes! I am a big rereader and this would be VERY bad news for me. Currently I archive books that I have read, but maybe need to change my tune.


Amazon says there is no limit to the times you can transfer a book from your archives to the Kindle. There are limits to the number of Kindles, ipods, touchs, PC's, etc that can have the same book at the same time. (varies with book, Usually 6, sometimes 4)


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I have currently 100 pages of unread books on my Kindle. I have a K1, don't think I have an archive and not all of my books are from Amazon.


I'm a bit confused by this. Do you mean you have nothing in your archive because all of your Amazon purchased books are on your K, or do you mean that because you have a K1, you don't think you have an archive. 

I just wanted to clarify for anyone that might be confused that everyone who buys ebooks from Amazon has an archive that Amazon maintains, regardless of what type of Kindle they are using. Your archive may be empty because you are choosing to keep all of your Amazon books on your K, but the record of your purchase is always maintained in your archive.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have both a K1 and a K2i, what I like about the K1 is the SD card.  I put the books I downloaded from other sources and the books I have read on the card and keep only the books that I haven't read on the K1, you can have the K1 list only the books on the K1 so that even though you have all your books with you they don't show.  You can even store books by genre on different SD cards and carry them with you so that they are organized and can be changed by what you want to read.  On the K2i once I have read a book I leave it at the end of the book and when I see in on the main menu it shows that I have read that book by the progress dots shown below the name of the book.  It works for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

K1s don't access the books on Amazon in the same way as K2s. You have to go to Content Manager in the menu to bring books back to your Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Worktolive is right, K1s don't have something called "Archive" but you can go to Content Manager and under Show and Sort, select, Show All or Show only on Amazon, and books that aren't on your Kindle that were purchased through Amazon will be shown as "On Amazon." while you're in Content Manager.  Outside Content Manager, on your Home Page, only items actually on your Kindle will show up.

Betsy


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying Betsy, that's what I meant. The Content Manager on the K1 is the same as the Archive on the K2 although they are accessed a little differently. 

As for me, I keep all of my unread books (currently about 4 pages worth) on my K at all times. There's nothing worse than finishing a book, wanting to start a new one that you already own, but not being able to because you currently can't get whispernet or home computer access. I also read lots of series and I'll typically keep all of the previous books in the series on my K until I finish the last book, then I move them all back to my archive. That plus a page or so of samples means that I usually have about 6-8 pages of books on my K - that's pretty manageable. 

I do occasionally try to attack my TBR pile, but that never works. As soon as I whittle it down a bit, I promptly go out and buy more books. And then with all of the free and reduced price offers always floating around, it's pretty hopeless to expect it to dwindle significantly.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Because I bought my K1 so I can always have my library with me.
I have over 800 books (Atunah has me beat ) on my K1 and only delete if I really, really hated the book. 
About two thirds of my books are not from Amazon and hooking up to a computer is only an option when I'm home. Also, I'm a total "what if" kind of person in that I can not seem to trust the cloud totally and always have a backup on my computer plus a backup on a thumb drive.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

That's one of the advantages of having an ereader, browsing through the titles without leaving the couch


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Obviously whatever works for someone is great.  That would drive me NUTS though (having all my books on the K).  As soon as I read something it's GONE (back to my library, which is Amazon).  Right now I have 5 books and about 30 samples on my K.


----------



## beckysma (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback!  Keeping my Amazon books in archive still makes more sense to me, but I enjoyed reading other's take on this.

I have a theory.  My "real" life is full of clutter.  Reading is my escape.  Therefore, I want to keep my reading uncluttered.  I don't want my escape to be as messy and confusing as my life is!  

Oh that, and my K2 is brand new.  A year from now it might be as cluttered as everyone elses.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have only unread books and a few samples on my Kindle.... 16 pages worth right now... As there is no real easy way to separate read from unread, I prefer to archive finished items. Non-Amazon books are always archived in Calibre on my iMac.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

um, FYI.. K1's DO Have the Amazon archive, just not called the archive. It's under Manage my Kindle in your account. You do NOT have to use the content manager in your Kindle to access your books, We have 3 K1's on my account, and I only use the Manage my Kindle at Amazon to move stuff TO the kindles. Using my PC to do that is MUCH faster than using my K1.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep only non-read and samples on my Kindle, and that's enough for me. I now have 19 <insert expletive here> pages of items and am really looking forward to a better way to organize. at this point, I have too many samples to take the time out and add to a wish list so I've just started reading from the top and deleting as I go. I have hundreds of books in my archives and thousands in my Calibre library on my pc.

I need to sit and work out a way to manage wish list items, samples, TBR and already read books. So far, I don't have any rhyme or reason to my books.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I keep books that I haven't read on my Kindle and archive books I've already read.


That's what I do, too. Goodness knows, my memory has gotten to the point that I can forget whether I've read something (especially with authors who have written a lot of books). Since I archive what I've read, I know only unread books are on the K2.

This gettin' old and forgettin' is for the birds!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I can't remember that I've read something, rereading it again is like reading it for the first time, LOL!  But I do generally delete read books from the Kindle unless it's something I know I'll reread.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have <gulp> 17 pages on my Kindle and I just cleaned it out this morning and archived everything that has been read with the exception of books such as self-help and reference type books. And I've only owned my Kindle a year I can't imagine what it will be like a year from now but hopefully, as others have said, seeing that large of a TBR list will help me resist buying any new books for a while.

hmmm..... Free isn't buying, is it? When no money changes hands


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ummmmm....60 pages here!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

If I only ever wanted one book at hand then I wouldnt have bought a kindle.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a clutterbug who hates clutter, so I do a bit of both. I have about 8 pages of books that 
-  are TBR, 
-  I loved and may want to read again soon should the mood take me
- weren't bought from Amazon so need to be backed up to my pc before I consider deleting. In fact, I can't bring myself to delete them *just in case*

I immediately archive books that I didn't love and/or will probably not read again.  In between books stick around a while til I decide.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I keep all of my unread books on my K1 because when I finish one, I never know what I'll be in the mood for.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have (deep breath) 100 pages - that equals 1,043 items on my Kindle.  As soon as I read, I delete them from my Kindle however, all e-books are in Calibre in the event I want to download them again later and on my external hard drive.  Needless to say, can't wait until we get some folders.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I see lot of people keep their read books on the K too. My 100 pages of books are only unread books. Its my library minus read. 

I don't know why that would be considered clutter. I don't like clutter either. Its a library, not clutter. Book gets read, gets deleted. They don't lay around on the kindle, they don't clutter up the nightstands, kitchen table, floor if running out of space, or boxes. Now that is clutter. The books are neatly stored in one device. Clean and simple. Its the most organized my books have ever been and thats even without any folders. And since I keep a spreadsheet on books read, those are organized too and I know what I read and when and how I liked it. Then if i want to read another in a series I know where I have been. I read a lot of series and there are long ones like the "In Death" series.

Try sorting your physical book shelfs by Author and then right away sort again by title.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I think once we get folders (Please Amazon give us folders!!!   ), then I'll keep all my books on the 
Kindle including those I've read. Now I delete every fiction book I've read.

Right now I use Goodreads to figure out what I'm planning to read in the very near future.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> Someone mentioned that there is a limit to the number of times you can transfer a book from the Amazon Archives to your Kindle. Is this true or just a rumor? If tru, what is the "magic number" of times you can download? Yikes! I am a big rereader and this would be VERY bad news for me. Currently I archive books that I have read, but maybe need to change my tune.


Not true! You can download a book as many times as you want to registered device. The limit is on how many devices the book can be on at once. For most books it is 6 devices, but even then, if you delete it off one, it becomes available to another device. That is only relevant if you have more than 6 devices registered to your account.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I had 8 pages of books (not including non-Amazon downloads) on my K2 but it started annoying me for some reason. I got set up with Caliber and moved most of the books I knew I wouldn't read in the near future to that and now keep about 3 pages of books on the Kindle. I have nearly 600 in Caliber! Now I just need to tag them all - *groan*.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I have only had my Kindle for two months.  I have all my Kindle books on there for now- mainly because I haven't yet decided how I want to keep them organized.  For me, I think this decision will come later as the number of books becomes cumbersome to manage.  The file system will certainly help.

I have noticed that since having my Kindle, I am now going through my hard copy books and slowly getting rid of them.  Having the Kindle has somehow helped me feel like I can part with these books even though I don't own them on Kindle.  I have always enjoyed feeling surrounded by books.  This may mean that I will eventually have many, many books on my Kindle.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> I have <gulp> 17 pages on my Kindle and I just cleaned it out this morning and archived everything that has been read with the exception of books such as self-help and reference type books. And I've only owned my Kindle a year I can't imagine what it will be like a year from now but hopefully, as others have said, seeing that large of a TBR list will help me resist buying any new books for a while.
> 
> hmmm..... Free isn't buying, is it? When no money changes hands


Vicki - I've had my Kindle only since 11/2009 so just at 5 months... I've got 18 pages of books, and I estimate 2 pages of them are read books with the other 16 being unread. I have started to delete books once I've read them but several favorite authors stay put 

I'm scared to see what this looks like by the end of 1 year of ownership!

and I completely agree - free books don't count as buying!! 

Michelle


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> ... however, all e-books are in Calibre in the event I want to download them again later and on my external hard drive.


Me too. Calibre rules!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had my K2 for just over a year. I currently have 58 pages of books and 6 pages of Personal Docs. I keep both read and unread items on my Kindle for many of the reasons others have listed:

Unreliable WN access
Most items not purchased from Amazon
Don't always have access to reload from computer
Frequently reference previously read items
In addition, I add notes and highlights to much of what I read. I also have tagged every book I read and most of those I haven't. With all of my books on the Kindle, the search feature can search all of my books and notes. It could not do this if I did not keep the read items on my Kindle.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I have 132 pages of books haha. I tend to keep what I liked and the unread stuff, and only delete what I didn't like. Also, the majority of my books aren't even from Amazon - they're from various e-book sites online and I have to move them over manually. I also have a bunch of fanfiction on my Kindle as well, basically stuff I can't just archive and then turn on the wireless and get back in a few minutes. Plus, I travel a lot and just in case I get some random craving to read this one random, older story, there's a good chance it's still on my kindle. 

I figure, the space is there, why not use it. The only time it bugs me is when I am searching for something, it just takes a bit longer to search through so many stories. Otherwise, I don't mind having the clutter of 1300 files there.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't call it clutter, its my library
sylvia


----------



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I haven't cleaned read books off my Kindle because I still have room on my Kindle.  I guess in some ways it's like my closet, I don't toss clothes unless my closet is full.  Come to think of it, I don't give away DTBs until my bookshelves are full (after debating just buying another bookcase for a while).  Hmmm, I don't clean out my briefcase until it too is full and I can't find anything in there, including that important file for a meeting I'm about to attend.  Same with my purse, inability to find car keys generally is what leads to purse clean out time.  Maybe it's a habit I need therapy for?

Also, even though I mentally know I still have access to the books, I can't just browse them any more if I'm in the mood to read but don't know what kind of book I'm in the mood for.  I have many things on the Kindle I haven't read yet, and I'm waiting for the title to leap out and match the mood. I need to be able to browse.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

librarylady said:


> Also, even though I mentally know I still have access to the books, I can't just browse them any more if I'm in the mood to read but don't know what kind of book I'm in the mood for.


For the record, I delete books I've read so my Kindle only has on it un-read content, 'cause I, too, like to just browse for a title that piques my interest rather than having a schedule, as it were. In my case, I _like_ having all those choices on my Kindle. It's kind of how I know I haven't read them yet. Then once I do, I delete them, and go to "your collection" at Amazon and make a note about the book.

BUT, even if you do just let _all_ your content live at Amazon you _can_ browse it the same way by looking through the Archive. The only difference is you don't have the option of sorting any way but by title, as far as I can tell. . .and, of course, once something leaps out at you, you have to turn on WN to d/l it. . .if you're in range, though, that doesn't take very long.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> Someone mentioned that there is a limit to the number of times you can transfer a book from the Amazon Archives to your Kindle. Is this true or just a rumor? If tru, what is the "magic number" of times you can download? Yikes! I am a big rereader and this would be VERY bad news for me. Currently I archive books that I have read, but maybe need to change my tune.


I think it is not true. You are limited in the number of devices on your account that you can transfer to at any given time (set by publisher, usually around 5), but other than that you should be able to do what you want. Probably if you are registering and unregistering devices a lot, Amazon might consider that activity as 'suspicious' at some point, but haven't seen any reports of that either.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Books are not clutter to me. In any of their forms.


----------



## jglerner (Jan 31, 2010)

My books are my library. They are not disposable. I can't imagine my home without books, actually I estimate I have more than 5k and, other than pocketbooks I give to charity, all of them, are my heir.

815 and counting...

(DW has something like 922...)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Long lists on a kindle are not clutter.  They don't create chaos in my apartment the way physical things do.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a K1 with 70 pages of books I have already read in the Content Manager and 8 pages of unread books on the Home pages.  If I kept everything but immediate reading on the Kindle, I would have to keep a separate list of unread books to avoid looking through 78 pages of Content to find a "new" book.  So I have 2 libraries, one "traveling", one permanent.  Whatever works for you is the way to go.


----------



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

I have about 1700 on my DX right now. Each one if a pdf chapter of manga ranging from 8 to 200 pages. On my computer I have, um, a lot more, but I've pretty much used up the 4gb on the DX. Sure this is probably enough reading material for at least a year, but I like having a variety to choose from when I sit down to read.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

crebel said:


> I have a K1 with 70 pages of books I have already read in the Content Manager and 8 pages of unread books on the Home pages. If I kept everything but immediate reading on the Kindle, I would have to keep a separate list of unread books to avoid looking through 78 pages of Content to find a "new" book. So I have 2 libraries, one "traveling", one permanent. Whatever works for you is the way to go.


You have SD card for the K1, you can always organize them on there


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Somebody may have already mentioned this, but just in case they didn't, in areas without Whispernet service, you download books to your computer and from there to the Kindle. So I delete from the Kindle but not from the computer. That way I can get it quickly again if I want it. Hope that helps you!


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading the different ways people store their books. 

I have had my Kindle four months and am experimenting with both ways. I had to have my Kindle replaced a few weeks ago-thankfully it was still under warranty. On my first Kindle, I just had everything on there. Since getting my replacement, I have been slow to add things back.  

Most of the fiction I delete as it is read. I most likely will read them again in the future but have so much unread fiction that it will be awhile, so don't mind the have-reads being in my archive. 

This time around I have been deleting most of the non-fiction as soon as it is read also, unless I consider it to be a reference......but it is an experiment. I might go back to the other way for non-fiction. 

Like mentioned before, I too wish there were folders. I can think of so many ways to use them! I would like all my books with me and yet, on my first Kindle I found it a bit tedious to look for things in the midst of so many pages and pages of titles (not as many pages as some of you above but give me time!). I have enjoyed having fewer things this time. 

I currently have 306 items between my Kindle and Archive. Only about 34 things actually on my Kindle-for now.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I delete off the stuff after I've read it that I'm not likely to read again.  Other stuff I know I'll read again I just leave there.  And the stuff I've gotten and haven't read stays there because I never know what I'll be in the mood to read once I'm done with whatever I'm currently reading.  Shuffling thru the pages or the Archives, it's all the same in the end.  I'd rather already have it there instead of pulling it from the archives and have to deal with WN and such.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

So...is there an easy way to let myself know I've read a book? Would archiving those books be the best way? And how do I archive a book?


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

chipotle said:


> I think once we get folders (Please Amazon give us folders!!!  ), then I'll keep all my books on the
> Kindle including those I've read. Now I delete every fiction book I've read.
> 
> Right now I use Goodreads to figure out what I'm planning to read in the very near future.


Folders is definitely the way to go for sorting and stuff. Not sure I can enjoy logging into Goodreads to plan my reading, spontaneity is important here a bit.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mrskb said:


> So...is there an easy way to let myself know I've read a book? Would archiving those books be the best way? And how do I archive a book?


Okay, so you delete a book and it goes into archive??


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, if you delete a book it goes into Archive.

Also, to see the progress you have made in a book, on the home page the dots get darker under a book as you go threw it.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember, it is only books bought from Amazon that archive.
If you downloaded your book from another source and you delete it, it is gone. That is why many of us have a backup source for our non-Amazon books.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That helps me a bunch. Thank you! So far all of my books are Amazon...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Okay, so you delete a book and it goes into archive??


On the K2, if you click down to a book title and click the 5 way controller to the left, it will offer you the option to delete the book. If you delete a book you purchased from Amazon, the book will be removed from the K2, and the title moved to the Archive. If you delete a book purchased elsewhere, it will delete the book entirely--which is why you want those books backed up to your computer hard drive.

If you want to retrieve an Amazon purchased book, simply go the the Archive and click on the title. It will turn wireless on if it needs to and redownload the book.

I don't bother marking books I've read. I find it's easier for me to tag the ones I haven't read and sort those instead. I add the tag '1unread' to every book as I download it; then when I search from the home page on that term, it brings up the 50+ books I haven't yet gotten around to. LOL I just have to make sure to delete that tag once I've started a particular book.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Books are not clutter to me. In any of their forms.


Agreed


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Remember, it is only books bought from Amazon that archive.
> If you downloaded your book from another source and you delete it, it is gone. That is why many of us have a backup source for our non-Amazon books.


I'm tellin' ya ... at some point you should start using Calibre. One day you're going to delete a book you shouldn't and it'll be gone (don't ask me how I know this)

http://calibre-ebook.com/download

Just sayin'


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL . I like Calibre and use it, however, it is only *one* of my many "backup" sources.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

In Japan I have to pay a $2 surcharge for each and every Whispernet download, so that ain't gonna happen very often. "Archived Items" for me means "Break out the Mac & USB cable," not really optimal when I'm standing in a crowded train.

The only books I have archived are the fiction I've read, and the freebies from Amazon. Most of those I don't need, but I download them because maybe someday I'll suddenly be overcome by an urge to read book three in a random series I've never heard of...

And I have a mere 15 pages of books on mine (including 28 sample books) so finding things is a snap! [/sarcasm]


----------

